# Practicing Butterfly Shooting With The Sps



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I very seldom shoot butterfly but thought I'd give it another try today. Results aren't spectacular but I did hit the target







. More practice will follow!





Glad I got the shot on video because the bands broke two shots later


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I will try someday....someday. Does anyone do butterfly with tubes? Seems like I only recall seeing flatbands in the various videos. I like your videos showing a variety of frames, ammos, bands and styles. Inspirational to see someone at your high level striving for more.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

ive shot buterfly with tubes and it was okay but i dont like butterfly style much anyway

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Bruno529 said:


> I like your videos showing a variety of frames, ammos, bands and styles. Inspirational to see someone at your high level striving for more.


same here...i always enjoy your vids....thanks mate


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i try butterfly style once in a while, i just feel really awkward doing it . im sure once i shoot a lil more mariposa style, it wont be so much . i still get that one shot that goes way , way , way , off target though .







thanks for the vid . i like your vids, quick and straight to the point .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> thanks for the vid . i like your vids, quick and straight to the point .


That's what I'm going for








If I can't say what I want in 3min or less than it needs to be two vids.


----------

